# Camping Reservations Increase by 11% on First Day of Booking.



## kiteri (Jan 12, 2008)

According to the PRNewswire, ReserveAmerica experienced an increase of 11% in reservations booked on the first day of 2009.

Camping Popularity Remains Strong in Weakening Economy - 11% Increase Sets New ReserveAmerica Reservation Record: PRNewswire Business News: US:IACI - MSN Money


Camping Popularity Remains Strong in Weakening Economy - 11% Increase Sets New ReserveAmerica Reservation Record 

ReserveAmerica, the United States' leading outdoor recreation reservation and campground management solutions provider, has broken its previous reservation record on one of its busiest days of the year by processing over 20,000 reservations on January 2nd, booking more than 79,000 camping nights for the upcoming camping season, an 11% increase over last year's single-day reservation record. 

At its peak, ReserveAmerica's reservation system was processing 1,542 reservations every minute. 

Why do you think there is an increase from 2008 to 2009?


----------



## hasleys (Jan 29, 2009)

I thought 2 choices were a possibility. Gas prices definitely are not hurting things, as well as tough times. That usual FL or Hawaii vacation may be put on hold, but hey, when can take a camping trip. I could see either or a combination of the two being a major reason. On one hand I was thinking, this would be great if a few less people camped, easier to get good spots. BUT, when I thought about it, all those other campers out there and their kids running around, grills going, makes camping what it is. So glad to see it!


----------



## mailfire99 (Nov 16, 2007)

hasleys said:


> I thought 2 choices were a possibility. Gas prices definitely are not hurting things, as well as tough times. That usual FL or Hawaii vacation may be put on hold, but hey, when can take a camping trip. I could see either or a combination of the two being a major reason. On one hand I was thinking, this would be great if a few less people camped, easier to get good spots. BUT, when I thought about it, all those other campers out there and their kids running around, grills going, makes camping what it is. So glad to see it!


My thoughts exactly! Probably lean more towards "scratch the big vacation and do some camping"


----------



## mammafox (Aug 20, 2009)

Maybe its the "green thing" to do. Its an inexpensive getaway and relax. You could go on several camping trips vs. one big family vacation to Disneyworld and stay in hotel! My kids REALLY like camping!


----------



## l2l (Jan 27, 2008)

mammafox said:


> Maybe its the "green thing" to do. Its an inexpensive getaway and relax. You could go on several camping trips vs. one big family vacation to Disneyworld and stay in hotel! My kids REALLY like camping!


I totally agree we took two seperate weeks this year and went camping on both weeks, we just love it..

We also camp on long weekends as well so we will get away about 6-7 times this year and I figure we are still way ahaead of the game from a one week resort trip..


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

I agree. One of the reasons we chose a seasonal site is because it's getting harder to get a site at some of the campgrounds we like to go to. I've been camping every weekend sense we got a seasonal site.  It's been awesome. I do miss the traveling though.


----------

